# Not secure message



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone else get this, bit worrying when I try to log in.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Never seen it before.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Could be a false positive depending on browser/app/virus checker etc.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Pretty much all browsers now, certainly with current updates, are going to start flagging any sites which are not secure. So anything starting http:// instead of https:// will be reported as not secure. Happening across the web and is going to be a major thing for people running any website going forward to address.

Google is even going to start making websites offering https show higher in search results too in an effort to promote this move.

https://security.googleblog.com/2018/02 ... -stay.html

Should explain it, certainly not anything wrong with the forum anyway


----------

